# 2010 S-works SL3 vs 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3



## mbnakron88 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an opportunity to get a deal from my local bike shop. 

1. 2010 Specialized Tarmac SL3 with full Dura Ace 7900, Fizik Arione, Easton 90 Sl bar. I can get it for 5,000 without wheels. 

2. 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Pro with the Sram Red package. It would be the stock set up from Specialized with the TPR brakes etc. I can get it for 4,200. 

I am not worried about the wheels as I have a set of Ksyrium Sl's and Zipp 808's already. 

I would really like the Sram Red group with the frame stiffness of the SL3, but I can't find one locally. My question to the forum is to see if anybody knows if the difference in stiffness between the two frames is significant or not? Is the price worth the difference? 

Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's a similar thread that discusses the 11R and 10R carbon differences and BB30 option.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237987


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I went through the same process and decided to go with the S-Works mainly because it is potentially better and the price difference wasn't that much for a frameset,. I also wanted the Specialized OSBB crankset and the only way to get it is on the S-Works frameset.
I did ride both the S-Works and Pro and thought the S-Works was better but the wheels, tires and roads were all different so it wan't definite. I think you buy S-Works for the features and not because you feel a difference on a test ride. It probably takes months of riding to appreciate the difference if there is one.


----------

